#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Nagaland btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Nagaland btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
*
NIT Nagaland Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Nagaland Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Nagaland Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Nagaland Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
237759

*OPPH*
306216

*OB*
347327

*OBPH*
377555

*SC*
728337

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
244066

*STPH*
NA





*NIT Nagaland Branches In Engineering:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electonics Engineering
*NIT Nagaland Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 26,300/- Per Year.

*NIT Nagaland Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 23,300/- Per Semester.

*NIT Nagaland Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Nagaland Campus & Intra Facilities: 
*
LibraryData CentreHostelsBank & ATMMedicalPost OfficeSports FacilitiesCanteen
*NIT Nagaland Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Nagaland Address:* NIT Nagaland, Dimapur, Nagaland, India.

*NIT Nagaland Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Nagaland btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

